# Dead animals and oral hygiene



## Ack (Nov 12, 2008)

A late freeze has left a lot of dead birds around our yard, and my puppy has become a champion at finding them. He finds them in various stages of decay and chews on them. Yuck! 

Do any of you have a routine for cleaning your dogs' mouth after they get into something disgusting? Maybe some doggie mouthwash? 

Or do you just take the object away and let their mouths air out naturally?


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Every time Bones eats cat poop I brush his teeth. I just can't stand it.

EDIT: I use petrodex enzymatic dog toothpaste (beef flavor).


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Some of you guys make me soooo thankful that my dog doesn't eat poop nor does she like dead things! 


I brush my dog's teeth a few times a week, using ONLY dog-safe toothpaste and her special toothbrush.

There is also a mouthwash you can buy for your dog (NEVER use human mouthwash or toothpaste for your dog!!) that cleans, freshens and disinfects their mouth. One is Oxyfresh's Pet Oral Hygiene Solution and their website is www.oxyfresh.com.


----------



## chrisn6104 (Jun 8, 2009)

Oxy clean should do the trick. 
Or maybe a pack of orbitz gum. 

He's fine just take away the dead bird and his mouth will clean itself out. Right after he licks his butt and then your face of course.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

infiniti said:


> Some of you guys make me soooo thankful that my dog doesn't eat poop nor does she like dead things!
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm....I remember saying that before...a week later BAM...there it was  You best knock on wood after a statement like that! LOLOLOL
> ...


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

I worry more about internal parasites, talk to your vet. I deworm my dogs several times a year because I know they eat things.


----------



## Ack (Nov 12, 2008)

LynnI said:


> I worry more about internal parasites, talk to your vet. I deworm my dogs several times a year because I know they eat things.


How right you are. I took the pup in for a vaccination on Friday and they found hookworms. He was tested and clean two weeks ago, so I'm sure it was from chomping down on birds between now and then. No more off-leash playing for him until I find and clean up all of these birds! Yuck.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Ack said:


> How right you are. I took the pup in for a vaccination on Friday and they found hookworms. He was tested and clean two weeks ago, so I'm sure it was from chomping down on birds between now and then. No more off-leash playing for him until I find and clean up all of these birds! Yuck.


Hookworms come from the soil- I don't think you can get them by ingesting eggs. Their eggs hatch in the soil and larvae burrow their way into the dog through the paws- (or people's feet- which is why I NEVER go out barefoot ). I'm not sure if you can get them from ingesting the eggs since the vet told me the eggs need specific conditions to hatch (not to dry, not too cold. slightly moist and warm).

Best way to prevent them is to scoop the poop


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

I've been brushing my dogs teeth once or twice a week, use VetzLife Oral Care Spray once or twice a week and use Maxiguard oral gel once or twice a week as well.

We have to put the Maxiguard gel on one for our cats teeth/gums twice a day because her mouth is just bad. She only has like 4 or 5 teeth left and gets mouth infections easily. We have no clue why, have done tons of testing, she just has bad teeth I guess. The Maxiguard gel keeps her mouth from getting infections and makes all their mouths smell better.


----------



## Ack (Nov 12, 2008)

Bones said:


> Hookworms come from the soil- I don't think you can get them by ingesting eggs. Their eggs hatch in the soil and larvae burrow their way into the dog through the paws- (or people's feet- which is why I NEVER go out barefoot ). I'm not sure if you can get them from ingesting the eggs since the vet told me the eggs need specific conditions to hatch (not to dry, not too cold. slightly moist and warm).
> 
> Best way to prevent them is to scoop the poop


I've been doing a lot of reading on them. Apparently you can get them by larvae contact with your skin or by ingesting the larvae. Larvae can be ingested by getting them on your hands (for instance by handling your dog) and then eating or touching your mouth. Yuck. I know we're definitely going to be very careful about washing our hands and wearing shoes outside!


----------

